# Take 3 ACELA Roundtrips, Get One Free



## NYCTransit (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good deal,

Take 3 Roundtrips (or 6 one-ways) on Acela® between January 5 and March 14, 2009 and Get 1 Free.

Amtrak Guest Rewards members also earn Double Points on every qualifying trip on Acela purchased with any MasterCard® card.

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...terAcela09.html


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I got this offer today doesn't look to bad just in the fine print you have to spend a certain amount on each segment



> Qualifying Acela trips must be taken between January 5, 2009 and March 14, 2009 and be a minimum of $85 per qualifying trip one-way or $170 per roundtrip. Limit of two qualifying trips per day (one roundtrip or two one-ways). Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 6, 2009)

Free travel is restricted to departures weekdays between 9am and before 2pm, and from 6pm on: or all day weekends.

Acela ridership has dropped (down 16% in November compared to 2007) due largely to an overall reduction in business travel. Since Acela represents over 25% of all Amtrak ticket revenue, keeping Acela healthy is a pretty important to Amtrak's financial well being.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Free travel is restricted to departures weekdays between 9am and before 2pm, and from 6pm on: or all day weekends.
> Acela ridership has dropped (down 16% in November compared to 2007) due largely to an overall reduction in business travel. Since Acela represents over 25% of all Amtrak ticket revenue, keeping Acela healthy is a pretty important to Amtrak's financial well being.


Yeah, I can see why Amtrak wants to keep the Acela healthy. It just seemed werid to me that you had to spend a certain amount of money to quailfy not the usual city pairs.


----------



## someone (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty far from acela territory but, as a matter of course, I register for all AGR promos, even one's I'm not likely to take advantage of, 'just in case'. I have a vacation on the east coase later this year when I will probably try acela, but not 6 times 

I often take short trips on a coridor service here in my area, and on friday, 3 of them from this year posted for 100 base points, but also each one had an extra 100 point bonus with the description 'Acela B3G1 Winter Promo 09'. they were not even remotly acela trips, the only thing about them like the promo description is that i paid with mastercard. so if you buy your tickets with mastercard you might have a suprise.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 27, 2009)

someone said:


> I'm pretty far from acela territory but, as a matter of course, I register for all AGR promos, even one's I'm not likely to take advantage of, 'just in case'. I have a vacation on the east coase later this year when I will probably try acela, but not 6 times
> I often take short trips on a coridor service here in my area, and on friday, 3 of them from this year posted for 100 base points, but also each one had an extra 100 point bonus with the description 'Acela B3G1 Winter Promo 09'. they were not even remotly acela trips, the only thing about them like the promo description is that i paid with mastercard. so if you buy your tickets with mastercard you might have a suprise.


Thanks for the info. I recently purchased a r/t of an Acela $79 o/w, Regional $40 o/w fare, neither of which qualifies for the tally for the free round trip, but I was curious if I'd get double points for them since they were paid with an MC Debit card. At least it looks like I have a little bonus to look forward to.


----------

